# what kind of fish can i put with a betta



## xLizziex23 (May 25, 2008)

i want to put some fish with a betta but i don't want them to fight
I KNOW that you can't put males with males so dint say it. and i dont want to breed bettas at the moment. I want to try either Mollies or Guppies but im afraid the guppies will pick on the betta. What kind of fish do you recommend? 


I have....
heater
filter
29 gallon tank
2 plants


----------



## bettaboy (May 22, 2008)

Plecostomus, ghost shrimp...


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It seems no one reads this.
http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=17558
FAQ at the bottom should answer your question.

No fish with long fins, no fish that are fast/nippy, no coldwater, etc. Most community fish work. Cories work great.


----------



## angel-baby-411 (May 25, 2008)

u can also put tetras those are so cute my friend put them together but her sister killed them but mine is like 2 years old


----------



## It'sJames (Nov 15, 2007)

Is the betta the only fish in the tank at the moment? If so, some corries for the bottom would be nice. They will be great with a betta. Some bettas will be aggressive towards the guppies. If you want to try it, do it with caution. Platies, some tetras, kuhli loaches and other peacefull fish would do well. I wouldn't suggest mollies, since they need slightly brackish conditions, which a betta could never handle.


----------

